# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Downloading youtube closed for review...

## Jarmen_Deffs

Hi guys, 

just wanted to point out that this is not illegal, not even remotely:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...24#post8961524
 :Razz:

----------


## KiwiNZ

From the You Tube terms and conditions

B. You may access User Submissions solely:

for your information and personal use;
as intended through the normal functionality of the YouTube Service; and
for Streaming.
"Streaming" means a contemporaneous digital transmission of an audiovisual work via the Internet from the YouTube Service to a user's device in such a manner that the data is intended for real-time viewing and not intended to be copied, stored, permanently downloaded, or redistributed by the user. Accessing User Videos for any purpose or in any manner other than Streaming is expressly prohibited. User Videos are made available "as is."

http://www.youtube.com/t/terms


I have now jailed the thread in question.

----------


## Jarmen_Deffs

Breaching terms and conditions is not illegal.  
Sure, Youtube may in theory have a chance of success in civil action against someone who broke those terms (although it would be far from certain, and a terrible PR move), but it is not illegal.

As for discussing how to breach terms and conditions on another website, that is so far removed from illegal that the two should not be in the same sentence together.
Anyone can put absolutely anything they like in their terms and conditions (as long as it doesn't break a law, of course).  I could create a website and put "You must wear a blue hat while viewing this website" in the terms and conditions, and then attempt to sue you for breach of contract if you didn't.  
I could do absolutely nothing to prevent you discussing how to breach my t&c elsewhere, neither pre-emptively nor retroactively, neither through the police nor civil action, because there is no law being broken, and no contract being breached.

To be more specific, there is no law in existence which says users may not download youtube videos, and they are cached on the users disk anyway...

Private t&c  !=  the law.

----------


## KiwiNZ

The thread is jailed as the discussion involved breaching Youtubes terms and conditions.
We do not allow that here period.

The thread will remain closed and jailed.

----------


## Jarmen_Deffs

> The thread is jailed as the discussion involved breaching Youtubes terms and conditions.
> We do not allow that here period.
> 
> The thread will remain closed and jailed.


I'll take your word for it, but note:

- there are many other threads on the same topic in UF, unclosed, unjailed

- the CoC says nothing about terms and conditions, only illegal activity (which that discussion was not)

- anyone can put any arbitrary, bizarre or outrageous requirements in their terms and conditions.  Eg the blue hat example above (I assume you wouldn't jail a thread for discussing how to avoid a condition like that?)

----------


## matthew

Feel free to set up a test case on a site that you own and argue that in a court of law.

----------


## Jarmen_Deffs

> Feel free to set up a test case on a site that you own and argue that in a court of law.


I'd be happy to try, but I think the outcomes of experiments like that have been well and truly established.[/URL]

----------


## Jarmen_Deffs

> I'd be happy to try, but I think the outcomes of experiments like that have been well and truly established.[/URL]


To finish that sentence (as the link has been deleted!?):

...well and truly established, as can be seen by a google search, which will show a very large number of pages on this topic (unaffected by non-existent or impotent legal problems), happily displayed by Youtube's own parent company search engine, and google ads purchased to advertise software for the task in question.

----------

